# something for your bob



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

I came across these rice dishes in lots of different combos the kind that you microwave for 90 sec. well all you are doing is heating it up.I have tried them cold and they are good just not warm and I have enough in my bob for 6 days+12 packs.you should try them and see if you like it


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Is there a link somewhere?


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

marcus i got mine at walmart super store but i have seen them at food-lion too


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

http://fatsecret.com/calories-nutrition/search?q=rice dishes from clover valley


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

http://fatsecret.com/calories-nutrition/clover-valley


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

http://fatsecret.com/calories-nutrition/search?q=rice dishs from clover valley


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Are they American made?


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

i don't care as long as i can eat them


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Like many similar items they have alot of salt(you decide if that is ok or not).


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

hiwall said:


> Like many similar items they have alot of salt(you decide if that is ok or not).


That's something I've noticed in a lot of packaged foods...the salt content is way up there.


----------

